# price please



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

does anyone know the cost of 200 carton of Benson and Hedges in Germany. NOT FOR ME I HASTEN TO ADD


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure what they are in the shops but it looks like you can buy the online at around 54€ for a 10 x 19 carton plus sending costs.
Benson & Hedges Gold | Zigaretten | Zigaretten A bis B | Benson & Hedges | Cigarre24.de - Ihr Tabakversand


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks James. Meeting up with a friend for Christmas market in Munich and she asked if I could buy a load here for her. Portugal €4.80


----------

